# cant read jpeg files without opening them



## sandymom (Mar 14, 2012)

I have mac, ox s (snow leopard) operating system
until recently, when i opened my pictures files, I saw the actual images in which ever way i used the sort (coverflow, list,etc)
Suddenly, all I can see now in the place of the actual photo, is a standard jpeg folder image(boy with lens and words jpeg underneath) and the file name underneath (they all end with jpeg extensions)-want to be able to reset it back to being able to view my photos, without having to click to open each file

any ideas?takes hours to go through my images this way

appreciate any help

thanks


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

How about under the view menu..."show view options" then make sure "show icon preview" is checked.


----------



## sandymom (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks for the idea, but that option is already selected
the weird thing is, when i went through my files, while the vast majority of the images come up as icon folder images, about 2/100 photos do show up as images.
They have the same .jpg extensions, and are listed as jpeg image in file explanation-can find no reason why a few appear as photos, while the rest appear as standard jpeg folders (smiling boy, camera lens)

any other ideas, have tried opening up every menu to see what to do, nothing seems to work


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a little confused.

What are you viewing them with? iPhoto or just opening on the desktop.

When you say "standard jpeg *folder* image" ... Are they in folders or are they individual images?

can you post a screenshot of what you're seeing?


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

If you hit the spacebar, does it throw up a preview?

Danny


----------



## sandymom (Mar 14, 2012)

thank you all
in frustration, i restarted the machine (not for the first time since this problem began) and now it it again functioning the way it should.
Don't know why, but am grateful for all your help-many thanks, i am so happy


----------

